# Guide: How to Careermaxx the most effective way (BANKING AND FINANCE) - HIGH EFFORT



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 12, 2020)

*Investment banking salaries are through the roof, with even higher bonuses*. Working an IB FO (front office) job for 5-10 years_ will give you enough money to afford Lefort 3, 50 times over._ This is the most effective route to careermaxx then surgerymaxx, and I'll be telling you how to do it.

With all good things in life, *you're going to need a good base*. By this I mean academics wise. *You must have stellar high school grades* (or A-level grades for fellow UKcels). Im talking near top of the class, so I hope you've been studymaxxing (for youngcels reading this, study as hard as u fucking can right now if ur not a PSL 6, as you're going to need this guide). *You must also be attending a target university in your country* (these are universities that are targeted by top investment banks and make up most of the analyst classes). For USA this includes the Ivy's, particularly Harvard and Wharton. For Europe, this includes Polytechnique, ENSAE, Mines, Dauphine, HEC, ESSEC, ESCP, SSE, RSM, HSG, Bocconi, Mannheim. For UK this includes LSE, Oxbridge, UCL, Warwick. 

*How to Investment Bankingmaxx?*

1) Sign up to WSO (Wall Street oasis). JFL if you haven't already, you're not even trying. Download all of their templates for CV's and Cover letters, then ask the nerdcels on there to 'roast your CV'. These guys are as obsessed with CV's as the people here are with facial ratios and gonion angles. Take their analysis and advice, then adapt your CV until its psl 8 gigachad tier. Also, and I can't stress how important this is. *Buy the WSO Excel Modelling course *(https://il130.infusionsoft.app/app/...okieUUID=3eefcbb9-c30e-4921-9e70-0a1e5f05f9c3). Excel is arguably the most important tool in IB so an in-depth knowledge taught from an actual banker will be invaluable. You can then list this under the skills section of your CV and mention it in every cover letter.

2) *Buy a Financial Times subscription and then buy 10 lever arched folders from Amazo*n. Dedicate each folder to a different investment bank (one for Goldman, one for Barclays, one for BAML, one for JPM etc). Collect as much information on each of these banks as you can (LGBT practices, diversity policies, deals they've conducted, podcasts they do, recent news about restructuring etc, their core values). The more you know about the banks individually, the better you can tailor your cover letter to them. Read the FT everyday and everytime you see one of these big banks' names pop up with an article, read it-> understand it-> put it into your folder.

3) *Network as much as you fucking can*. Sign up to all the networking events offered by these banks on their websites (even the ones designed for blacks and LGBT) and your universities careers portals (if you go to a target uni, there will certainly be events.) Go to these in person or virtual events and ask questions about recent deals they've closed or more about their roles at the bank. Then ask them if there's anyone they can refer you to speak to in order to find out more about the bank and opportunities offered. Get the people you talked to's business card. Set a google reminder for their company and division (e.g. tell google to send you notifications on M&A activity at Goldman Sachs). If you see they close a deal, send the person you talked to from the division a congratulatory email. This holds you higher in their esteems and is valuable networking. Now you can successfully name drop these people you've talked to in your cover letter (highly favourable, almost guaranteed success in the Cover letter section). Also list these events you attended in your CV.

3) *Apply to spring weeks or super days*. These are insight programmes you apply to in your first year of University. These are almost essential in order to secure a second year summer analyst internship, which in turn leads to a full contract offer if you perform well during the internship (more on that later). Fill your cover letter with name drops and recent events/deals the bank has been involved in. Make sure to write a different cover letter for a different bank, tailoring it to them. The more name dropping the better (e.g Dave XYZ from Morgan Stanley encouraged me to apply). Heres a super important tip for your cover letter, Lie about being gay. Very fucking important. One of the things they ask for in cover letters are 'why our bank'. This is a fool-proof technique ive found to work to answer this question. Claim you are gay -> list the banks LGBT programmes and how you adore their efforts to make life better as an LGBT employee -> say why this will be the perfect working environment for you, which attracts you to this bank in particular. The next stage of your spring week application will be Psychometric tests (often provided by Cut-e, AON or Talent-Q). Most banks make you do a Situational Judgement Test and numerical test. In the SJT, you get given multiple scenarios you might face in a bank and you're asked how you would respond, so they Can assess your personality and fit to the role. For IB roles, make sure you choose the answers that demonstrate team work and being extroverted (for introvertcels, its fucking over). Show you have integrity but don't bend over backwards to follow rules. They like you challenging the status-quo. 

4) If you manage to land a spring week, take 2 modafinil tablets every morning once you start your week programme. Take in all the information and impress your line managers with your excel skills from the WSO course. Be attentive and extroverted, collaborating with other spring week analysts. Doing this will impress your manager and supervisors, which should hopefully fast track you for the summer internship. Repeat this step for the summer internship and hopefully you should get a full time job offer.


If you've followed this guide correctly, congratulations. You will be making fucking bank. Go get your lefort 3 and slay chad.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 12, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> *Investment banking salaries are through the roof, with even higher bonuses*. Working an IB FO (front office) job for 5-10 years_ will give you enough money to afford Lefort 3, 50 times over._ This is the most effective route to careermaxx then surgerymaxx, and I'll be telling you how to do it.
> 
> With all good things in life, *you're going to need a good base*. By this I mean academics wise. *You must have stellar high school grades* (or A-level grades for fellow UKcels). Im talking near top of the class, so I hope you've been studymaxxing (for youngcels reading this, study as hard as u fucking can right now if ur not a PSL 6, as you're going to need this guide). *You must also be attending a target university in your country* (these are universities that are targeted by top investment banks and make up most of the analyst classes). For USA this includes the Ivy's, particularly Harvard and Wharton. For Europe, this includes Polytechnique, ENSAE, Mines, Dauphine, HEC, ESSEC, ESCP, SSE, RSM, HSG, Bocconi, Mannheim. For UK this includes LSE, Oxbridge, UCL, Warwick.
> 
> ...


good thread for ambitious ukcels


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 12, 2020)

sytyl said:


> good thread for ambitious ukcels


no, its for everyone that is under 19 in the west. if ur 19+ its over


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 12, 2020)

this thread is for sub PSL 6 only so anything you've just read @larsanova69, I want you to remove it from your brain.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 12, 2020)

high iq


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 12, 2020)

jews me


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 12, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> jews me


stop posting cringe memes. this thread is a guide on how to moneymaxx and help actual people out so stop shitposting you waster


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 12, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> stop posting cringe memes. this thread is a guide on how to moneymaxx and help actual people out so stop shitposting you waster


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 12, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


>


keep failing in life and being sub 4 psl, what an awful attitude to have


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 12, 2020)

Where do I get modafinil or any other stimulant ngl


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 12, 2020)

Yahyeet said:


> Where do I get modafinil or any other stimulant ngl


united pharmacies in the UK. alldaychemist in US. modafinil is a cheat code


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Oct 12, 2020)

thank u king
tag me in ur next thread
super helpful for young ukcel


----------



## Lux (Oct 12, 2020)

bookmarked


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 12, 2020)

looksmaxxing7 said:


> thank u king
> tag me in ur next thread
> super helpful for young ukcel


make sure you're studymaxxing if ur still doing GCSEs or a levels so u can go to a target uni. I took modafinil since I started sixth form and I ended up getting 3a* at a level


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Oct 12, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> make sure you're studymaxxing if ur still doing GCSEs or a levels so u can go to a target uni. I took modafinil since I started sixth form and I ended up getting 3a* at a level



I'm in Year 13 and hopefully I'll get into warwick. What degree did u end up doing??


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 12, 2020)

looksmaxxing7 said:


> I'm in Year 13 and hopefully I'll get into warwick. What degree did u end up doing??


Economics. What are you thinking about? Warwick would be a brilliant choice regardless of your degree, it’s a strong target for Goldman, Morgan Stanley and JPM


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Oct 12, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> Economics. What are you thinking about? Warwick would be a brilliant choice regardless of your degree, it’s a strong target for Goldman, Morgan Stanley and JPM


Probably International relations since I'm interested in that. I have been exploring my potential career options but I'm torn between doing IR at warwick or pursuing a sponsored accounting degree at Nottigham and becoming chartered quickly + a job at PWC. What do you think?


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 12, 2020)

looksmaxxing7 said:


> Probably International relations since I'm interested in that. I have been exploring my potential career options but I'm torn between doing IR at warwick or pursuing a sponsored accounting degree at Nottigham and becoming chartered quickly + a job at PWC. What do you think?


accounting gets paid fuck all you're just doing a boring job at 30k per year. IB is fast as fuck so once you get in during your first year you make 45k starting (highest possible graduate salary) then after 3 years you progress to 100k then 150k etc etc then your bonuses basically double your salary. Whereas in accounting most are on 50-55k after 3 years. Go for Warwick 100%.


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Oct 12, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> accounting gets paid fuck all you're just doing a boring job at 30k per year. IB is fast as fuck so once you get in during your first year you make 45k starting (highest possible graduate salary) then after 3 years you progress to 100k then 150k etc etc then your bonuses basically double your salary. Whereas in accounting most are on 50-55k after 3 years. Go for Warwick 100%.



Thanks for the advice man, I really appreciate it. I was only a bit apprehensive about IB because it involves a lot of networking. How do you find the networking aspect? are you naturally more extroverted?


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Oct 12, 2020)

So I should major in economics right?


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 13, 2020)

I know a guy who became a banker... He was hugely popular with girls in high-school, he had pretty boy phenotype, but lost his hair and collagen, he basically looks now like the coomer guy, so it's over for him even with his banking job.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

looksmaxxing7 said:


> Thanks for the advice man, I really appreciate it. I was only a bit apprehensive about IB because it involves a lot of networking. How do you find the networking aspect? are you naturally more extroverted?


I know how to act extroverted but im an introvert. Im a pathological liar so I can convince myself Im extroverted if I wanted to. Networking is easy just say shit like 'ah so I studied discounted cash flow modelling - how do you guys use that in big deals' etc


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> I know a guy who became a banker... He was hugely popular with girls in high-school, he had pretty boy phenotype, but lost his hair and collagen, he basically looks now like the coomer guy, so it's over for him even with his banking job.


keep coping for him he lived slayer life + rich life while u rot


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm too old but great stuff 

I suspect that I'm too high T for banking; they would feel that I mog them, not to mention I might mog them openly. Kek


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> keep coping for him he lived slayer life + rich life while u rot


He wasn't rich in high school. Also he moved to France, finished there a master degree and built his banking career, but now France is going to shit, there's nothing to envy about him really...


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hero of the Imperium said:


> I'm too old but great stuff
> 
> I suspect that I'm too high T for banking; they would feel that I mog them, not to mention I might mog them openly. Kek


Banking is one of the most high T dark triad jobs there are, you have to be a psycopathic pathological liar that wants to assert High t dominance over everyone else


----------



## amnestics (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> *Investment banking salaries are through the roof, with even higher bonuses*. Working an IB FO (front office) job for 5-10 years_ will give you enough money to afford Lefort 3, 50 times over._ This is the most effective route to careermaxx then surgerymaxx, and I'll be telling you how to do it.
> 
> With all good things in life, *you're going to need a good base*. By this I mean academics wise. *You must have stellar high school grades* (or A-level grades for fellow UKcels). Im talking near top of the class, so I hope you've been studymaxxing (for youngcels reading this, study as hard as u fucking can right now if ur not a PSL 6, as you're going to need this guide). *You must also be attending a target university in your country* (these are universities that are targeted by top investment banks and make up most of the analyst classes). For USA this includes the Ivy's, particularly Harvard and Wharton. For Europe, this includes Polytechnique, ENSAE, Mines, Dauphine, HEC, ESSEC, ESCP, SSE, RSM, HSG, Bocconi, Mannheim. For UK this includes LSE, Oxbridge, UCL, Warwick.
> 
> ...


sadly there are no good economics universities in switzerland so im going ETH doing CS


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> Banking is one of the most high T dark triad jobs there are, you have to be a psycopathic pathological liar that wants to assert High t dominance over everyone else



Dark triad: perhaps
High T: doubt

They are fundamentally merchants, not warriors


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

amnestics said:


> sadly there are no good economics universities in switzerland so im going ETH doing CS


you don't need to do Econ to get into finance, thats such a misconception. The name of the university matters more than the degree so as long as you attend a target uni and can do basic maths, you're eligible


----------



## wasted (Oct 13, 2020)

*No this for your face*


----------



## amnestics (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> you don't need to do Econ to get into finance, thats such a misconception. The name of the university matters more than the degree so as long as you attend a target uni and can do basic maths, you're eligible


alright well im not a psychopath like patrick bateman so im just going to stick to computer science


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

amnestics said:


> alright well im not a psychopath like patrick bateman so im just going to stick to computer science


Jfl most beta career you can pick


----------



## Littleboy (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> *Investment banking salaries are through the roof, with even higher bonuses*. Working an IB FO (front office) job for 5-10 years_ will give you enough money to afford Lefort 3, 50 times over._ This is the most effective route to careermaxx then surgerymaxx, and I'll be telling you how to do it.
> 
> With all good things in life, *you're going to need a good base*. By this I mean academics wise. *You must have stellar high school grades* (or A-level grades for fellow UKcels). Im talking near top of the class, so I hope you've been studymaxxing (for youngcels reading this, study as hard as u fucking can right now if ur not a PSL 6, as you're going to need this guide). *You must also be attending a target university in your country* (these are universities that are targeted by top investment banks and make up most of the analyst classes). For USA this includes the Ivy's, particularly Harvard and Wharton. For Europe, this includes Polytechnique, ENSAE, Mines, Dauphine, HEC, ESSEC, ESCP, SSE, RSM, HSG, Bocconi, Mannheim. For UK this includes LSE, Oxbridge, UCL, Warwick.
> 
> ...



Can you do this as an "oldcel" (mid 30s) working in accountancy?


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

Littleboy said:


> Can you do this as an "oldcel" (mid 30s) working in accountancy?


No, over for you.


----------



## amnestics (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> Jfl most beta career you can pick


femalses talkig about chad with computer science: „omg he‘s so geeky and smart!!11!“ 

its about appearance


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

amnestics said:


> femalses talkig about chad with computer science: „omg he‘s so geeky and smart!!11!“
> 
> its about appearance


cope IB carries so much status and money that appearance begins to become unimportant


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> *Investment banking salaries are through the roof, with even higher bonuses*. Working an IB FO (front office) job for 5-10 years_ will give you enough money to afford Lefort 3, 50 times over._ This is the most effective route to careermaxx then surgerymaxx, and I'll be telling you how to do it.
> 
> With all good things in life, *you're going to need a good base*. By this I mean academics wise. *You must have stellar high school grades* (or A-level grades for fellow UKcels). Im talking near top of the class, so I hope you've been studymaxxing (for youngcels reading this, study as hard as u fucking can right now if ur not a PSL 6, as you're going to need this guide). *You must also be attending a target university in your country* (these are universities that are targeted by top investment banks and make up most of the analyst classes). For USA this includes the Ivy's, particularly Harvard and Wharton. For Europe, this includes Polytechnique, ENSAE, Mines, Dauphine, HEC, ESSEC, ESCP, SSE, RSM, HSG, Bocconi, Mannheim. For UK this includes LSE, Oxbridge, UCL, Warwick.
> 
> ...


how old are you?


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> how old are you?


18


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 13, 2020)

Depending on what your skillsets are Corporate Law and Medicine or Dentistry are probably better careers than IB. Even if you have a strong maths preference strategy consulting is probably better than IB although its very hard to get into. IB will have the highest rates of stress for similar rates of pay, and youre probably going to earn more at the end of the day with corporate law, although dentistry and specialised medicine definitely have the best levels of independence. IB will fucking kill you stress wise and job security is much inferior, so it only makes sense to go into it if a) you actually really love ib and its the thing that would really suit you or b) your skillset means its the only way you reliably have a very high income


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Depending on what your skillsets are Corporate Law and Medicine or Dentistry are probably better careers than IB. Even if you have a strong maths preference strategy consulting is probably better than IB although its very hard to get into. IB will have the highest rates of stress for similar rates of pay, and youre probably going to earn more at the end of the day with corporate law, although dentistry and specialised medicine definitely have the best levels of independence. IB will fucking kill you stress wise and job security is much inferior, so it only makes sense to go into it if a) you actually really love ib and its the thing that would really suit you or b) your skillset means its the only way you reliably have a very high income


I’d argue it’s harder to get into corporate law than IB because it’s magic circle or death in that field, whereas with IB the BB’s are obviously ideal but even the bulge bracket and MM’s are top class for wage.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 13, 2020)

That said Warwick is a good shout, as is LSE, even though both of those unis kinda suck for actual teaching (LSE especially). I know an ultra thick guy who did politics and sociology at warwick and got into Goldman, albeit hes a rich black kid who took advantage of diversity bs. its still a miracle he got in, but warwick is a really good name for anything remotely econ related


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> That said Warwick is a good shout, as is LSE, even though both of those unis kinda suck for actual teaching (LSE especially). I know an ultra thick guy who did politics and sociology at warwick and got into Goldman, albeit hes a rich black kid who took advantage of diversity bs. its still a miracle he got in, but warwick is a really good name for anything remotely econ related


Diversity events are an easy in ngl, they host a lot of LGBT events these days so I guess anyone can fraud into that


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> I’d argue it’s harder to get into corporate law than IB because it’s magic circle or death in that field, whereas with IB the BB’s are obviously ideal but even the bulge bracket and MM’s are top class for wage.


pretty much all London firms offer 40k+ for associates and high tens for nq's without bonuses. there are plenty of good firms to join outside the MC. partners at most major firms average at least 500k. plus almost all of them will pay for GDL (if you need it) and LPC


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> Diversity events are an easy in ngl, they host a lot of LGBT events these days so I guess anyone can fraud into that


whats your situation? are you at uni?


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> whats your situation? are you at uni?


Yeah applying for spring weeks atm tbh wby


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 13, 2020)

Honestly if youre going to a good uni I would at least consider law or sc (assuming medicine is out). A lot of people I know started out at sixth form and uni wanting to make it in IB but transitioned to other pursuing other areas. It would still make sense to do spring weeks or insight days or whatever the first year interships are called; pretty sure law firms like it if you have banking experience. Most important thing though is probably getting great grades first year, which is pretty easy, but it will help massibely with getting w/e in the summer andmost people in first year get shite grades so less competition


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 13, 2020)

Nah im just wondering. are you at one of LSE Oxbridge and Warwick?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 13, 2020)

The hardest part is actually getting into a target university

For most of them a 4.0 gpa isnt enough, you also need to be a nationwide athlete/activist

As you said degree doesmt matter afterwards, a oxford medicine student can easily work in IB/PE


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> The hardest part is actually getting into a target university
> 
> For most of them a 4.0 gpa isnt enough, you also need to be a nationwide athlete/activist
> 
> As you said degree doesmt matter afterwards, a oxford medicine student can easily work in IB/PE


Nah tbh, some of them like UCL and Warwick aren’t too hard to get into. Just study max hard


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 13, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> The hardest part is actually getting into a target university
> 
> For most of them a 4.0 gpa isnt enough, you also need to be a nationwide athlete/activist
> 
> As you said degree doesmt matter afterwards, a oxford medicine student can easily work in IB/PE


Extracurriculars are much less important for UK unis.


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Extracurriculars are much less important for UK unis.


yeah I didnt even mention any ECs on my PS jfl


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 13, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> Nah tbh, some of them like UCL and Warwick aren’t too hard to get into. Just study max hard





Jk257 said:


> Extracurriculars are much less important for UK unis.


Studying Law/Medicine/CS at a target uni is actually better than finance at a target uni because you can both do IB/PE And Do a normal high paying job


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Nah im just wondering. are you at one of LSE Oxbridge and Warwick?


maybe maybe not, can't dox myself ngl


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 13, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Studying Law/Medicine/CS at a target uni is actually better than finance at a target uni because you can both do IB/PE And Do a normal high paying job


no ones saying do a finance degree, Econ/maths/CS probs best degrees to do at target. Med is too long and too specific, law is decent


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 13, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Studying Law/Medicine/CS at a target uni is actually better than finance at a target uni because you can both do IB/PE And Do a normal high paying job


Medicine at Uni makes no sense unless you wanna be a doctor (at least in the uk). law similarly should only really be done if you wanna go into law, although its much easier to switch than from medicine. any seriously challenging degree is good but having a strong maths (or at least quant) a level is a help for whatever you wanna do. i didnt have one


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Oct 19, 2020)

Cover letter maxxing guide more in-depth?


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 19, 2020)

All this shit for wageslaving for a jew. JFL. Its way better to put this effort to build your own company.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 19, 2020)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> you don't need to do Econ to get into finance, thats such a misconception. The name of the university matters more than the degree so as long as you attend a target uni and can do basic maths, you're eligible


Good luck trying to impress wall street with a non quant degree. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## leprechauncel (Oct 19, 2020)

Harvard and Wharton (Chad universities) will easily pave the way to top-tier banks, but you can still land solid IB roles from "high-tier normie" universities as well. Think USC, Michigan, Indiana, Illinois, UNC Chapel Hill, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 19, 2020)

leprechauncel said:


> Harvard and Wharton (Chad universities) will easily pave the way to top-tier banks, but you can still land solid IB roles from "high-tier normie" universities as well. Think USC, Michigan, Indiana, Illinois, UNC Chapel Hill, etc.


False. Labor supply is bigger than ever.


----------



## leprechauncel (Oct 19, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> False. Labor supply is bigger than ever.



Lol. I personally know plenty of people who've landed Goldman Sachs tier investment banking roles from those schools. At the very least, if you GPAmaxx and networkmaxx, you can land an IB role at a middle-market / lower middle-market bank. Things may have gotten harder because of COVID, but that will pass.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 19, 2020)

leprechauncel said:


> Lol. I personally know plenty of people who've landed Goldman Sachs tier investment banking roles from those schools. At the very least, if you GPAmaxx and networkmaxx, you can land an IB role at a middle-market / lower middle-market bank. Things may have gotten harder because of COVID, but that will pass.


Internships. Nobody gets full time job right after bachelor degree nowadays.


----------



## leprechauncel (Oct 19, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Internships. Nobody gets full time job right after bachelor degree nowadays.



Yeah you 100% need relevant internships to get into banking or it's over - unless your dad is a CEO.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 19, 2020)

leprechauncel said:


> Yeah you 100% need relevant internships to get into banking or it's over - unless your dad is a CEO.


Thats the problem. You need to work for free for years and enrich a jew to get an opportunity. The definition of beta male. Its 10 times better to build your own business.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 19, 2020)

Thats precisely what the jew wants. They dont want you to be succesful, thay want to enslave you.


----------



## leprechauncel (Oct 19, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Thats the problem. You need to work for free for years and enrich a jew to get an opportunity. The definition of beta male. Its 10 times better to build your own business.



I agree, generally. However most 22-year-olds don't have enough capital, skills, or credibility to start a business in the first place, unfortunately. What business could you realistically start in today's environment with less than $100K?


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 19, 2020)

leprechauncel said:


> I agree, generally. However most 22-year-olds don't have enough capital, skills, or credibility to start a business in the first place, unfortunately. What business could you realistically start in today's environment with less than $100K?


I am starting my own with 200 dollars per month. I am about to get my phd in stats and i apply what i have learned to cryptos. I have also a masters in finance and a masters in financial engineering. If you have knowledge you dont need much money nowadays.


----------



## Gosick (Oct 19, 2020)

pipedream

investment banking is dominated by ivy league high iq nepotistic jews.


----------



## Deleted member 9919 (Oct 20, 2020)

Littleboy said:


> Can you do this as an "oldcel" (mid 30s) working in accountancy?



Not over. But you need to know someone who works in investment banking and can get your foot in the door. Some retired boomer I once knew told me to go down to a bank and ask for a desk to do anything just to get onto the investment floor. But I don't think it works that way anymore.


----------



## bossman (Oct 20, 2020)

bullshit lol. the money in finance is now on the quantitative side. why wageslave 100 hour work weeks in investment banking for 100k salary when you can do a math/cs degree at a top university and become a trader where you can decide your own wages and make a couple million in a few years if you are good at it. in investment banking its about how much you suck the dick of the people above you in the corporate hierarchy, and the people at the top like to stay at the top, meaning getting to MD can take 15-20 years, in trading it is about how much money you can generate, and you will get promoted accordingly - people have made MD on the buyside in 5 years, in prop shops people are making millions in a couple years


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Oct 20, 2020)

Bookmarked good thread op 👌


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 21, 2020)

Good thread, but isnt investment banking the ultimate looksmin? Your signing up to work 60+ hour weeks. Your going to have no time for gymmaxxing and mantaining any relationships or friendships.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

Some Medicine/Dentistry mogs IB/PE hard

Since you actually learn a Useful skill that's helping people and can be self-employed or entrepreneur through a pharma company


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 10, 2020)

An entire thread from teens who've never worked a real job in their lives. JFL

You are all destined for failure


----------



## Laikyn (Jan 31, 2022)

thoughts on business information systems?


----------



## APJ (Jan 31, 2022)

How to get a reasonable dating life as a man: work like a slave in school from age 12, forgoing fun and normal teenage development to hyperfocus on getting the best grades, grow up with perfect sleep and nutrition, take supplemental GH and of course cognitive-enhancing drugs so you can ace difficult maths tests, competing against South and East Asian kids whose alternative to 'doing well in the test' appears to be 'jumping out the window because you've been disowned by your family'; finally manage to work in IB after ridiculous amounts of 'networking' and extracurricular university time spent on getting another edge so you're slightly more likely to get that coveted internship; work 100-hour weeks at the bank till you finally get the cash to afford multiple risky and invasive surgeries to make you better-looking (each of which could end up a catastrophe if you choose the wrong surgeon). Some that might be necessary take years to prepare for and recover from (LL). Nutrition has to be on point every single day, but alongside that and lifting heavy weights consistently you must take illegal PEDs and self-inject multiple times a week for several cycles, trusting anonymous guys on forums and your own intrepid research in order to avoid serious long-term damage. Extend and pump your cock to the point of pain for many hours every day, remember she won't be at all impressed by 7" BPEL (under the top 5%), you have to stretch even more to get to 7.5", 8", or more. Finally you're in a position to make a strong dating app profile; still get flaked on and messed around by 7s.

How to get a reasonable dating life as a woman: stop eating so much shit. And even then, you probably don't even need to get to 'slim', just 'not be obviously fat'.

Fuck's sake honestly.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 1, 2022)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> you don't need to do Econ to get into finance, thats such a misconception. The name of the university matters more than the degree so as long as you attend a target uni and can do basic maths, you're eligible


Is university of Amsterdam a target uni? 
How advantageous is a business/econ degree at semi-target vs full-targets?


----------



## Soalian (Feb 4, 2022)

APJ said:


> How to get a reasonable dating life as a man: work like a slave in school from age 12, forgoing fun and normal teenage development to hyperfocus on getting the best grades, grow up with perfect sleep and nutrition, take supplemental GH and of course cognitive-enhancing drugs so you can ace difficult maths tests, competing against South and East Asian kids whose alternative to 'doing well in the test' appears to be 'jumping out the window because you've been disowned by your family'; finally manage to work in IB after ridiculous amounts of 'networking' and extracurricular university time spent on getting another edge so you're slightly more likely to get that coveted internship; work 100-hour weeks at the bank till you finally get the cash to afford multiple risky and invasive surgeries to make you better-looking (each of which could end up a catastrophe if you choose the wrong surgeon). Some that might be necessary take years to prepare for and recover from (LL). Nutrition has to be on point every single day, but alongside that and lifting heavy weights consistently you must take illegal PEDs and self-inject multiple times a week for several cycles, trusting anonymous guys on forums and your own intrepid research in order to avoid serious long-term damage. Extend and pump your cock to the point of pain for many hours every day, remember she won't be at all impressed by 7" BPEL (under the top 5%), you have to stretch even more to get to 7.5", 8", or more. Finally you're in a position to make a strong dating app profile; still get flaked on and messed around by 7s.
> 
> How to get a reasonable dating life as a woman: stop eating so much shit. And even then, you probably don't even need to get to 'slim', just 'not be obviously fat'.
> 
> Fuck's sake honestly.


yet we wonder why so many men went MGTOW and shit


----------



## APJ (Feb 5, 2022)

Soalian said:


> yet we wonder why so many men went MGTOW and shit


The mind boggles, right?


----------



## jake_okok (Apr 22, 2022)

ineedhelo4844 said:


> united pharmacies in the UK. alldaychemist in US. modafinil is a cheat code








these shipping fees/times are blasphemous


----------



## A23ghskung (Apr 22, 2022)

Very high IQ thread, but I have doubts about the getting the job part, I’m pretty sure all that matters Is leaving a good impression to the employer, if you look like this I’m pretty sure halo effect will make it so that they hire you on the spot


----------

